# expensive rods and reels?



## LTCracc (Feb 8, 2007)

I've caught fish on $30 setups and on $300 setups. This is the one thing I don't mind spending money on, escpicailly at my local ma and pop tackle store. So I personaly use rigs that run about $160 and reserve the $30 setups for my kids, so when they break them I'm not too upset. If you don't horse the fish you can catch em on anything.


----------



## aquaticsanonymous (Jul 1, 2006)

While all in all I think that higher rods are more sensitive, I have found some cheaper rods with high quaility. I think quality dictates what I buy. I do also like the warranties on alot of the higher end stuff. I will say this, I have broke more than my share of cheap quality rods due to flaws in the blanks. They are what they are. 

When it comes to reels, I think you should buy the most expensive that you can afford. It is my experience that higher end stuff stays smooth longer, have better drags, and are more enjoyable to fish.


----------



## Jason Ammerman (Sep 17, 2007)

waterfoul said:


> Here's a challenge: I'll use one of my more expensive and sensitive rods... you use your favorite ugly stick combo and we'll fish the same lake at the same time from the same boat... we can even rotate to the front seat. Bet I out fish you!! So who's on???


 
I will go buy an UGLY Stick to take that challeng!


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

waterfoul said:


> Here's a challenge: I'll use one of my more expensive and sensitive rods... you use your favorite ugly stick combo and we'll fish the same lake at the same time from the same boat... we can even rotate to the front seat. Bet I out fish you!! So who's on???


Mike, I'm not half the bass fisherman you are, nor will I ever be because they just aren't my thing like yours. I'm willing to bet you can flat out fish me with pike and walleye too  _but _I can flat out catch me some trout and panfish. I've been doing it all my life and most of my fishing is from either shore or a canoe. Taking that into account I have no need for the drop shot rod, crankbait rod, worm rod, topwater rod ect... like you and some other fishermen who get to be in a boat and chase the gamefish. Aside from my Ugly Sticks I use to throw 1lb-2lb sinkers in Port Huron and the Ugly Sticks I use to throw 8oz. sinkers in St.Clair(I would doubt ANY of you would risk anything more than an Ugly Stick for that kind of fishing :lol: ) I have two Ultra lights I just to throw just about anything(keep in mind, small baits. Jigs, spinners, cranks) I've been there wading through woods and broke a rod because I slipped or wasn't paying attention. A good 'Ol Ugly Stick I don't have to worry about breaking and it catches me fish. I know it's not the most sensitive rod around or lightest but for a 5' Ultra Light it does me just fine and catches me fish, Remember it's not the rod or reel or even lure that makes the fishermen  -Bryon


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

High end gear won't help a crappy fisherman catch more fish. But if you are a good fisherman the better gear will w/o a doubt put more fish in the boat. Try drifting with a 9 foot GLX, a 9 foot Croix, a 9'6" trophy tamer, and then an 8'6" ugly stick and tell me there isn't a night and day difference every step of the way down. I have owned all of them and at times used numerous in the same day. The Croix wild river is a good rod, I have caught lots of steelhead on it, but since buying a GlX I have to say there is no freaking comparasion. Once you fish with topend gear there is no looking back, you will never want to touch the cheaper rods ever again.


----------



## Jacob Huffman (Sep 13, 2004)

$1000.00 for a rod and reel combo ?????:yikes:.... Man am I in the wrong business...:lol:...I have several St.Croix rods and some Berkley rods...I like them all...There was a big price difference but In the long run I still have the same St.croix trout rod from 12 years ago,and it is still doing it's job just great....


----------



## RyanK (Jun 2, 2004)

DE82 said:


> Aside from my Ugly Sticks I use to throw 1lb-2lb sinkers in Port Huron and the Ugly Sticks I use to throw 8oz. sinkers in St.Clair(I would doubt ANY of you would risk anything more than an Ugly Stick for that kind of fishing :lol: )


Nice, I know exactly what you'r talking about. I've got some light weight setups that just cant handle a 2lb chunk of lead into fast current. I use an ugly stick and one of these enormous shakespeare alphas for that. I'll outfish anyone using light gear in heavy current with these monstrosities


----------



## RyanK (Jun 2, 2004)

^----Tight lining and drift rigging of course.


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

quest32a said:


> High end gear won't help a crappy fisherman catch more fish. But if you are a good fisherman the better gear will w/o a doubt put more fish in the boat. Try drifting with a 9 foot GLX, a 9 foot Croix, a 9'6" trophy tamer, and then an 8'6" ugly stick and tell me there isn't a night and day difference every step of the way down. I have owned all of them and at times used numerous in the same day. The Croix wild river is a good rod, I have caught lots of steelhead on it, but since buying a GlX I have to say there is no freaking comparasion. Once you fish with topend gear there is no looking back, you will never want to touch the cheaper rods ever again.


I'll agree to a degree. I really don't see how when I'm burning a spinner or casting a rap more sensitivity helps and for the record, I've owned higher end graphite rods and did it. However, when bait fishing and drifting a graphite rod can and more times than not makes all the difference. I just don't bait fish all that much other that tight lining in the SCR. I have one Daiwa Tourny Trout Rod I use for my Trout fishing when I'm using bait but throwing hardware I go back to my Ugly Stick -Bryon




RyanK said:


> Nice, I know exactly what you'r talking about. I've got some light weight setups that just cant handle a 2lb chunk of lead into fast current. I use an ugly stick and one of these enormous shakespeare alphas for that. I'll outfish anyone using light gear in heavy current with these monstrosities


You can't fish with high end gear throwing sinkers like that. You just can't do it, I've seen people rods snap like twigs and reels just come apart trying.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

"Expensive" equipment is all relative. I used to buy top of the line hardware. GLX's etc. They were too easy to break for my taste. The rods I fish mainly these days are all Avids and GL3's, all around 8- 10 years old, after I realized the top shelf stuff was a waste of money for my uses. Same with the reels, Daiwa TDX's, Millionaire z's etc.... They weren't the top of the line, but they sure weren't on the bottom shelf either. in Y2K dollars they averaged about $350.00 a rig, not bad for all those years of hard use, and they are all still going strong, I'll get another 10 years out of them.


----------



## tinmarine (Nov 19, 2007)

waterfoul said:


> Here's a challenge: I'll use one of my more expensive and sensitive rods... you use your favorite ugly stick combo and we'll fish the same lake at the same time from the same boat... we can even rotate to the front seat. Bet I out fish you!! So who's on???


Your on. St Clair river, my boat, walleyes. 
*Bring it!!!!*


----------



## ManxFishing (Apr 7, 2008)

Not sure were the threads going.

The more expensive stuff the reels are smoother and the rods are more sensitive.

Seeing that youre using a spinning combo
I'd say upgrade the rod it's night and day between the cheap stuff and the more expensive stuff.
You don't have to spend a fortune on a good rod
I just picked up (3) Shimano Clarus 6'-8" x-fast rods for 100 bucks on E-bay. (there 80-90 rods) The guy has 11 more sets to sell
http://cgi.ebay.com/SHIMANO-CLARUS-SPINNING-ROD-CSSX68M-68-MED-3-FOR-100_W0QQitemZ180266048212QQcmdZViewItem?_trksid=p3286.m20.l1116


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Looks like they are all lining up for a shot at you Mike.....
Better take the "Fairy Wand" and point it at Ammerman first.....
:lol:

This should be GOOD.

:evilsmile

Mike's a good Bass Fisherman , and he'll do well against ANYONE here....


----------



## Southend517 (Feb 18, 2004)

> Mike's a good Bass Fisherman , and he'll do well against ANYONE here....


in post count also


----------



## susanlakeboys (Mar 16, 2008)

thanks guys for the advice. i'm deffinetly going to get a higher end setup just to check it out. 

i fish from my kayak a lot and every now and then my reel gets wet. and after awhile they get a little sticky. i havent had much luck at restoring these reels. so i just buy a new one. will a higher end reel last longer?

also if anyone wants to pm me some advice on restoring reels that have lost that smooth retrieve.

does anybody use johny morris rods/reels?


----------



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

sfw1960 said:


> Mike's a good Bass Fisherman , and he'll do well against ANYONE here....


 Sounds like these guys know each other Waaayyyy to well, if you know what i mean, all the sucking up I see going on!


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

bassdisaster said:


> Sounds like these guys know each other Waaayyyy to well, if you know what i mean, all the sucking up I see going on!


I've known Mike for a few years and he doesn't hand out many compliment to my lippy **z.....

I call 'em like I see 'em Carl...



You're a helluva bass guy too - but when you get some spare time next MON. *kiss my drop shot!

*:lol:

Now I'm going to have to _even_ try harder to NOT let you beat us.....



RAS


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

susanlakeboys said:


> thanks guys for the advice. i'm deffinetly going to get a higher end setup just to check it out.
> 
> i fish from my kayak a lot and every now and then my reel gets wet. and after awhile they get a little sticky. i havent had much luck at restoring these reels. so i just buy a new one. will a higher end reel last longer?
> 
> ...


In my experience if ANY sand(which does float in the water) gets in a reel your only option is to take it totally apart and clean it and re-lube it up. Even then I've never got them as smooth as they come new. Even higher end models. I will tell you don't use cheep grease in fishing reels that aren't cheep. I ruined a Shimano Sedona doing that. Use Quantum Hot Sauce(which is pricey but worth it)

You don't have to brake the bank either for a nice combo. Gander Mountain has great rods under there Guide Series that run anywhere from 20 bucks-60 bucks I believe. A low end Shimano like the Sahara is also a good long lasting reel though the Symetre is better.


----------



## funlund (Jul 25, 2008)

i won a steez rod & reel at a local bass tourney about a yr ago, very nice but i don't land anymore fish with it, then i do with my ugley's. it's all in your head if you think the rod & reel is doing anything. give vandam a stick and he will out fish most. it's all about time with what you fish with. i fish 4 times a week for fun and have come dam close to the mich records for both large and smallies over the yrs with 50 dollor combo's. good luck by the way g-loomis was bought out by shimano and the crucial rod is a g-loomis blank


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

funlund said:


> i won a steez rod & reel at a local bass tourney about a yr ago, _*very nice but i don't land anymore fish with it, then i do with my ugley's. it's all in your head if you think the rod & reel is doing anything.*_ give vandam a stick and he will out fish most. it's all about time with what you fish with. i fish 4 times a week for fun and have come dam close to the mich records for both large and smallies over the yrs with 50 dollor combo's. good luck *by the way g-loomis was bought out by shimano and the crucial rod is a g-loomis blank*


    



C L U E L E S S . . . . . . .

This is EXACTLY how unsubstantiated internet rumors get started.... :lol:
:evilsmile


----------



## funlund (Jul 25, 2008)

sfw1960, clueless hmmmmmmmm! i think you need to do some home work. i know with your 5900+post you know everything lol lol lol. (((Gary Loomis doesn&#8217;t spend as much time steelheading these days as he once did. *He sold his rod building business to the Shimano folks a few years back.* He still works in an advisory and promotional category for Shimano some of the time, but as often as not he&#8217;s off on big game hunting adventures that have taken him from Alaska to Africa and a whole lot of spots in between. Today this rod-building genius, and that&#8217;s exactly Loomis is when it comes to graphite technology, is into big game hunting deeply as he once was into steelhead fishing)))) i can link you to a three page write up on it. like you said clueless, when you post make sure you know what the hell your talking about. i was a rep for g-loomis when they sold out in 2006.


----------



## JVS (Aug 15, 2003)

funlund,

You were a "rep for Loomis in 2006" and you admit that you catch as many fish on your Ugly Stiks as a Loomis?? I can see why you are no longer a rep for Loomis. Yes, Gary sold his company to Shimano but when you state that a Shimano rod is built on a Loomis blank, you honestly believe this to be true? In any case, how many professional fishermen (who make their living fishing, which includes guides as well as tourney pros) fish with Ugly Stiks? Are you actually trying to say that you are such a superior angler that you can fish side by side with these pros who use Loomis and Steez rods while you use your Ugly Stik? That a Loomis or other high end rod is no better than an Ugly Stik? Please, I'm not saying you need a Loomis to catch fish but to say that a $40 rod is no different than a $300 rod...well maybe in the hands of someone who cannot feel the difference then there's no diff.


----------



## funlund (Jul 25, 2008)

how many pro guys use big dollor equipment, all of them.. along with all the free rods, reels, boats etc. i see marketing works very well to the masses lol. if you think the top guys can't go out there and win with cheap rod and reels your very confused. i never said i could go out and fish side by side with those guys with any rod and reel combo. i never said there wasn't a differents between rods and feel and i have thousands of dollors in g-loomis rods from ul to musky stuff along with many other brands. a pro will use what ever is free or what there getting payed to use. one day one guy will say g-loomis is the greatest intill the contract is up and fenwick pays more then there the greatest. it's called marketing. can you tell me the differents between all the different makers of im-9 blanks without a brand name on them???? never. i was a rep for a dist for all fishing gear not just g-loomis rods


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

JVS said:


> funlund,
> 
> You were a "rep for Loomis in 2006" and you admit that you catch as many fish on your Ugly Stiks as a Loomis?? I can see why you are no longer a rep for Loomis. Yes, Gary sold his company to Shimano but when you state that a Shimano rod is built on a Loomis blank, you honestly believe this to be true? In any case, how many professional fishermen (who make their living fishing, which includes guides as well as tourney pros) fish with Ugly Stiks? Are you actually trying to say that you are such a superior angler that you can fish side by side with these pros who use Loomis and Steez rods while you use your Ugly Stik? That a Loomis or other high end rod is no better than an Ugly Stik? Please, I'm not saying you need a Loomis to catch fish but to say that a $40 rod is no different than a $300 rod...well maybe in the hands of someone who cannot feel the difference then there's no diff.


Typical salesperson/rep there JVS....

You know how to tell if they are LYING??
Watch to see if the lips are moving......
:lol:

funlund , 5900 posts means NOTHING more than the fact that I've been a member here for the better part of 6 & 1/2 years actively posting and helping folks as well as learning from some as well.
I've seen lots of guys _just like you_ come and go.....
If you just want to stir the pot - this is NOT your kind of website Sir.


Instead of your spew , why don't YOU impress all the good people here with valid links to websites PROVING your _unsubstantiated internet rumors_ ??



> g-loomis was bought out by shimano and the crucial rod is a g-loomis blank


I think Shimano (the OEM in Japan- not Shimano America , the sales outlet) is just a shade larger that Loomis could ever hope to be and it would be a cold day when Shimano starts buying their blanks from some little USA owned company.

GET REAL!
*
I'm all done with this thread* , as a MOD will probably put the CLAMP to it shortly , as it's turning ugly and has probably run it's course , plus we now have an 'expert' on board...LOL

Besides there's plenty of other members here that are willing to call you on the carpet ....JVS has already said that you're full of (the "stuff" that salesmen are full of)...hahahaha!!

Yeah ~ we all know a $35 ugly stick is just as good as a $300 rod , they just build the more expensive stuff for the brainless idiots that don't understand marketing like sales people do.

I buy neither the top end stuff nor the bottom end , but the most value for the money is how I roll , but I have no Ugly STiX I use to fish , BY CHOICE.

48 years on this earth has taught me a few things , and to have a longer list of friends in this world is better than a long list of foes.....
FREE ADVICE - I suggest you take it & run with it.


Robert


----------



## funlund (Jul 25, 2008)

bobby. grow up dude name calling is childish


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

you speak of IM9, then state that marketing works? please explain to me what IM9 graphite means?


----------



## ManxFishing (Apr 7, 2008)

MSUICEMAN said:


> you speak of IM9, then state that marketing works? please explain to me what IM9 graphite means?


I found this

IM = Intermediate Modulus
HM = High Modulus
*****
The first thing you should know is there is no industry standard for IM6, IM7and IM8. Rather, its a range that manufacturers use to classify their rods according to the modulus content. Modulus is a term that describes the stiffness to weight ratio of the graphite thats used to create the rod blank. Heres how it works.when you cast a lure, the rod flexes with the weight of the lure, storing energy as it flexes. When the motion of the rod stops, the rod flexes and releases all of its stored energy to propel the lure. When you increase the modulus of the graphite, you increase the ability of that graphite to store and release energy. You also increase the speed that the rod releases the stored energy. That in turn, increases the lure speed that is generated in the cast. Increase the modulus and you increase the reaction speed and power of the rod blank.

Below is a general example of modulus ratings using G Loomis classes:
GLX - 65 million modulus 
IMX - 55 million modulus
GL3 - 47 million modulus (IM8)
GL2 - 42 million modulus (IM7)
IM6 - 38 million modulus
Standard Graphite - 33 million modulus

Unfortunately, increased modulus results in increased costs. The highest modulus graphite material costs as much as ten times more than standard graphite. The drawback with increased modulus is the rod blank tends to be somewhat brittle and more likely to break from impact fracture, such as dropping the rod on a hard surface. If you tend be abusive with your gear, it would be wise to back away from the top modulus rods and choose something in the mid range that will offer more durability.


----------



## funlund (Jul 25, 2008)

manxfishing, nice job you hit it on the head, but i was hoping to hear from the expert sfw1960 on this. here's one more thing most company's get there blanks made from the same place (advanced tubular compsites).


----------



## JVS (Aug 15, 2003)

funlund,

I didn't want to embarrass you any further than I have but since you won't let this die and admit the truth that you are full of baloney:

"i fish 4 times a week for fun and have come dam close to the mich records for both large and smallies over the yrs with 50 dollor combo's."

So let me get this straight from the fishing rod "expert" as you make yourself out to be...you state here on a public forum, to all the true hard core bass (and other) anglers on MI waters, that you've not only caught "dam close" to a MI state record LMB but, a MI state record smallmouth too!!! Wow, so then you must have caught, what, a 10 lb. largemouth AND an 8 lb. smallie (which is not really "dam close" in my book if you know the actual weights of the state record basses) on your "$50 combo"s, right? No? How about a 9 lb. LM and a 7 lb. SM? No? I'd be willing to bet an Ugly Stik you've never even caught a smallie over 6 lbs. and a LM over 7 lbs (let alone 5 or 6 for that matter) on your "$50 combos", and can back it up with photos! 

But in your world, whatever sized bass you have caught is "dam close" to the state records, right? :lol:
By those standards then I guess a Loomis is no better than an Ugly Stik!:lol:

You're right sfw 1960, typical salesperson/rep B.S. Do us all a favor and close the thread.


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

Here I am... at work and damn glad to be on SFW's long list of friends. Trust me it would be no fun being on the foe list!!!

Oh, and I own NO G Loomis rods.


----------



## ManxFishing (Apr 7, 2008)

Jvs,
Why do you have to be like that?
That is just a personal attack!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Funland just gave his option and it's just that. A option

I will almost bet that the state record SM was caught on a 5 dollar rod
if not home made.
The state record SM was in 1909 at 9.25 Lbs and the state LM was in 1959 at 11.94

And I have myself caught a 8.4 lbs LM on a 20 dollar Sears spin cast while 
on vacation in Florida (St. Johns River) in the 70's
[/COLOR]
The more you spend on a rod doesn't mean it will catch bigger fish
Your paying for sensitivity and craftsmanship


----------



## thedude (Jul 20, 2004)

i'm gonna side with funlund on this one... he may not have spoken his point in the best way, but it is still a good point.

Give a great fisherman a poopy rod and he will still be a great fisherman. 

also - we are arguing as if we can compare apples to apples and we can't

Every single fishing application has preferred rod type for the style. Some of the best crankbait blanks are built on 20$ s-glass pure fiberglass blanks. I would take my 75$ higley s-glass over a 300$ glx loomis anyday for that application and the way i fish it. If i were fishing finesse jigs for 8hrs a day straight.. then i'd opt for a high-modulus, light weight rod.. (loomis, croix scV etc) rather than moderate action glass rod. Furthermore IM6, IM7 means nothing... i have custom built "IM6" blanks that are lighter and more sensitive than so-called "IM8" blanks from places like bass pro. 

Once you hit a certain price, you are simply paying for comfort, looks and "one-offs" that just cost more... A split grip or titanium guides do nothing for the fishability of rod. It takes more man hours and cost more in material to do it though so you pay more for it. On the other hand, you could use electrical tape to hold a reel directly to the blank, wrap the eyes in old braid fishing line and coat it with 5 minute epoxy and, other than being uncomfortable to hold, probably wouldn't even notice a decrease in sensitivity.

any pro can go out and win a classic using BPS sticks.... even the ultra cheap ones... it sure is nice to have a 2.5oz rod in your hands for 9hrs a day rather than a 10oz one however. Its nice to have a great warranty and quality hardware that will last forever too! 

Pick a rod that fits your physical frame and comfort expectations as well as meets requirements for the application and you will fish just fine with it.


----------



## MUSHY1 (Mar 16, 2004)

Man, I love this Site.......:lol: Learning is the KEY to Life!!!!!!!

Mushy


----------



## funlund (Jul 25, 2008)

jvs, you the man lol lol lol. most records were pre graphite rods clueless so you rants are pointless. The state record SM was in 1909 at 9.25 Lbs and the state LM was in 1959 at 11.94. i have taken 15Lbs lmb in southern states on 50 dollor combo's. as for mi 7.83 lb smallie west tb. large mouth 8.96 in a inland lake right down the street from the house that i fish every day. just a little tid bit my 4acre pond is full of this florida hybrid/northern bass these fish may grow as much as 1 to 1 1/2 pounds per season now 6 seasons old. i get 8-10lb fish right out my front door. 

the Largemouth Bass is our "Signature Fish". We are known throughout the industry for our many accomplishments with this fish. When you buy a Largemouth Bass from Dunns you will know that you are getting the best bass on the market today, from the best possible blood lines. Speak with one of our consultants today to find out how you can establish a successful Bass fishery in your pond. there's a pic of the pond and house in my photo's


----------



## JVS (Aug 15, 2003)

I was and am in no way stating that high end equipment catches more or bigger fish. I am saying that they are superior tools for the job in the hands of the right person. I am not saying one needs to spend a ton of money on gear or that more money spent = more or bigger fish. I fish tackle at all proice points so I know the difference between a Wal-Mart rod and a St. Croix. The point I am debating is funlund's decision to state opinions which (IMO) are inaccurate.

Forget IM7, IM8, whatever. Not all graphite rods are the same, despite what funlund would have you believe. Each quality (= USA) rod company uses proprietary mandrels, materials, machines, employees, etc. which all factor into the action, power, strength, durability, sensitivity, and cost of the rod. Sure, if you use moving (horizontal) baits then a glass or composite rod may be better. But if you've never fished jigs, worms, or other bottom contact baits, with a higher quality (than the $20 rod funlund chooses to use) rod, then you should try it for a day and then tell me whether you feel a huge difference in your ability to feel what the lure is doing down there and strike detection, which translates into more fish. 

But, and nothing against funlund since Bill Dance has been doing it for years but yeah, if you fish your own private farm pond stocked with virgin FL strain bass then I suppose a cane pole and a worm would catch you a 10 lber., no problemo. More power to him for catching a big bass but whatever trips your trigger. And go ahead and ask KVD if he'll accept the challenge to fish against his fellow competitors during the next BASS season using only Ugly Stiks (I'm sure Shakespeare would give them all he wants free of charge and pay him to do so) and see what his response is. When your livelihood depends on using the best tools available, free or not, you're a fool not to use the best tool for the job. So if funlund or others want to knock people who use rods 10x the price of his fine but don't go spewing false information or try to convince people what a great fisherman you are just because you can catch big bass in your backyard. If anyone thinks as funlund does and wants to compare fishing now to 50-60 years ago then go right ahead and fish with a steel rod, black dacron line, and a River Runt (which were the best you could buy and use back then). I'm sure one of his farm pond bass will gladly oblige you.

Bottom line, there is a difference between price points, as with most things. Fish with what works for you and be happy. But don't go stating that a Shimano is a Loomis or that most quality US made graphite rods come from the same place. I am fortunate to have a choice and can afford to use something made in the US (Falcon, St Croix, Loomis) and not China but I'm not going to knock anyone for using any rod that they can afford.


----------



## funlund (Jul 25, 2008)

> i won a steez rod & reel at a local bass tourney about a yr ago, very nice but i don't land anymore fish with it, then i do with my ugley's


this was my commet on my first post. if you think a 500-1000$ rod and reel will make you a better fisherman and land more fish go for it. i never said there wasn't a differents in rods but when i'm using my 1000 rigs over the uglys. i don't land any more fish. i have fished 38 states with just about every rod out there, and a rod & reel doesn't make a fisherman. as for vandam using ugly's i wouldn't care or know. but i can tell you he broke 20+ rods from his sponsor last yr must be nice to brake 500dollor rods like that. as for the saleman jokes i don't get??? i was a rep for fishing equipment i.e. i would get the stuff use the stuff and see if the company i worked for would carry it as a product in the stores. i never sold a THING IN MY LIFE. i don't realy care were you think your blanks are coming from but i can build many many name brands for 1/3 the cost by just going to there supplers. by the way jvs i like st croix the best myshelf but you can get the same blanks for 20 bucks.


----------



## bigshot846 (Apr 30, 2008)

a good fishermen can catch fish with a stick some line and a hook, I haven't spent over $100 on a rod and reel combo in my life, I guess if you have the money and have nothing better to spend it on go out and get some expensive rods and reels, I'd reccomend getting a reel with 4+ ball bearings and you should be able to do so for $70 or less and an ugly stik,ugly stiks are really durable rods I've had mine over 6 years and still works great


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

JVS said:


> fI'd be willing to bet an Ugly Stik you've never even caught a smallie over 6 lbs. and a LM over 7 lbs (let alone 5 or 6 for that matter)


I personally have caught a 10.3lb Largemouth Bass on 6lb line on a Mepps when I was bluegill fishing. I also caught a 7lb Smallmouth Bass on 6lb line and a minnow rig when walleye fishing, BOTH fish on a 5' ugly stick. Do I have pics of either one? No, because I didn't have a camera phone back when I caught them and I put both back in the water to live another day. Ask somebody on this site who knows me and they'll tell you I don't take pictures of most of my fish, even bigger ones if I'm putting them back. They'll also tell you I find bass of any kind to be no big deal. 

I think you need to slow down and LISTEN to people because you might learn a thing or two and this is coming from a friend of both waterfoul and SFW. We're here to *Learn and share *not tear others down and question what they do and don't catch. 


> You're right sfw 1960, typical salesperson/rep B.S. Do us all a favor and close the thread.


Dude, slow your roll. There is ZERO reason to close this thread other than your rant which was really uncalled for. Somebody asked a question and is getting peoples opinions, that's what goes down on an internet forum. - Bryon


----------



## Flash (Jan 17, 2006)

In the most recent issue of either Field and Stream or Michigan Sportsman (as both came yesterday) was an entry regarding most popular fishing tackle. Something like 19,000 people were polled and Shimano reels were the highest used as were Shakesphere Ugly Stik rods. I must be a pretty average angler as that is my combo for throwing cranks, sticks, spinners and spoons. Just learning plastic worms and have acquired an inexpensive Shakesphere micro-graphite for learnin'. Its light and easy to cast. 8# mono with bulletnose sinker ahead of a 3/0 offset J hook and 8" purple worm is what I'm trying. No luck yet. I really do prefer to throw cranks than twitch and jiggle. But fishin has many elements, not just one or two.

I have read where crank anglers like David Fritz and KVD use fiberglass for certain applications. I suspect there are specialized tools/tackle for every application in fishing. What is optimum with one type of lure may not be the best with another. I know that my Ugly Stik spinning rod can't throw a trout fly worth crap.


----------



## Waders65 (Aug 3, 2008)

Elk5012 said:


> All of my rods are ugly sticks, at $39.00 a piece they are reliable as heck.


Ugly sticks have worked great for me for years. I like to use braided line now days so I make sure to get a pole designed to handle it. Ugly sticks hold up to the wear & tear of braided line and big fish.

I've never had one break on me yet and I've seen the tip of many ugly stick poles bend to where you think they are sure to break but never have.

I like a decent reel but I'm not going to spend more than 50-60 bucks on one. Reels need to be designed for braided line also if you plan to use it. $100 for a decent rod & reel set up should keep you set up for years.

I buy those Mitchel advocet poles for my kids. They use them for bass fishing here in Michigan and sometimes for walleye when we're in Ontario. They are actually a pretty nice set up and very inexpensive.


----------

